# 2nd Annual Holiday Hootenanny



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Alright,

Time for one last blast. This year's Highlander's Holiday Hootenanny will be at Old Mill Stream Campground right next door to Dutch Wonderland. The dates are November 16, 17, 18. This is also the opening weekend of Dutch Wonderland's Winter Wonderland.

Here are the links.

Old Mill Stream

Dutch Wonderland

I was also thinking that instead of the traditional pot luck, we could have a family style feast at Good and Plenty. Everyone can pay for their own meal, we don't have to worry about splitting checks and we don't have to cook.

Good and Plenty

Finally, anyone using hunting season as an excuse.......I am missing the opening day of goose season for this gig. So, If I can miss a day, so can you. I pay big $$$$ to hunt in Kent County, MD so don't even try that excuse.

When you call Old Mill Stream, mention my name...Tim Sauer.

See you there.

Tim


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

The Plans sound great ! Thanks Tim!!

The boss says I could still get the weekend off. Gotta check with DH and the kids schedules!!!! With a little luck we may be in for this one!!!!

Steph


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Tim, given that DW is only open Sat from 4-9pm, when were you thinking of the group meal - as a lunchtime activity or assuming most people would do the park Fri or Sun?

We'd love to do DW's winter season, kids love that park and it's close to us. However, other commitments may put a spanner in the works............

Would be fun to eek the OB season out until mid-November again - makes for a short winter when the camping season is 6+ months!


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

BritsOnTour said:


> Tim, given that DW is only open Sat from 4-9pm, when were you thinking of the group meal - as a lunchtime activity or assuming most people would do the park Fri or Sun?
> 
> We'd love to do DW's winter season, kids love that park and it's close to us. However, other commitments may put a spanner in the works............
> 
> Would be fun to eek the OB season out until mid-November again - makes for a short winter when the camping season is 6+ months!


I was thinking a late lunch. Then we can supplement after Dutch Wonderland with snacks and Adult beverages.........


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Highlander96 said:


> Tim, given that DW is only open Sat from 4-9pm, when were you thinking of the group meal - as a lunchtime activity or assuming most people would do the park Fri or Sun?
> 
> We'd love to do DW's winter season, kids love that park and it's close to us. However, other commitments may put a spanner in the works............
> 
> Would be fun to eek the OB season out until mid-November again - makes for a short winter when the camping season is 6+ months!


I was thinking a late lunch. Then we can supplement after Dutch Wonderland with snacks and Adult beverages.........
[/quote]


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

We're in! The lady at the campground didn't give me a site number, but said I'm "near" the Sauer group.


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

I'm in site 220

Will


----------



## wdwtiger (Aug 16, 2007)

Camper Man said:


> We're in! The lady at the campground didn't give me a site number, but said I'm "near" the Sauer group.


 Hey Camper Man, It's wdwtiger From across the way at spring gulch...Hey we got in also to mill stream, but we could only get into site 520 so what the heck? we took it..The lady said its not that big of a campground, so we can walk over too where evryone else is. Hope to se you all there How was your trip home??? Bet you made better time Ha Ha !!!! Looking forward to Good & Plenty Great food!!! Hey talk too you later...


----------



## wdwtiger (Aug 16, 2007)

Highlander96 said:


> Alright,
> 
> Time for one last blast. This year's Highlander's Holiday Hootenanny will be at Old Mill Stream Campground right next door to Dutch Wonderland. The dates are November 16, 17, 18. This is also the opening weekend of Dutch Wonderland's Winter Wonderland.
> 
> ...


 wdwtiger & Family Count us in we had a great time at the pig roast..We will be there already have our site 520 was the only one we could get but thats ok...will bring some adult beverages and some nibbles..What time is it PARTY TIME !!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I have site 234 can't wait
The rest of the family will be down later friday night and part of Saturday due to Drama Play they are both in

Don


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

We're in too! DH made reservations I am thinking 231 or 233. I 'll get him to post the right one!!!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

We are in too.....

I don't have a site number. The lady that I talked to said something about "right under the monorail in the parking lot". Does anyone know what that means????

Gary


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

We'd love to go, and I'd even forgo hunting, but DS soccer team has playoffs that weekend and we simply can not miss that.









Have a great time!
Carl


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Zymurgist said:


> We'd love to go, and I'd even forgo hunting, but DS soccer team has playoffs that weekend and we simply can not miss that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come visit after the playoffs .... We'll make room around the campfire!


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey, wdwtiger - Glad to hear we're going to be neighbors again (even if it is on the poor side of town)!


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

happycamper said:


> We'd love to go, and I'd even forgo hunting, but DS soccer team has playoffs that weekend and we simply can not miss that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come visit after the playoffs .... We'll make room around the campfire!
[/quote]

Wish we could, it will be all day Sat and Sun, and maybe even Friday evening with the number of teams in his division. After the games each day we'll need to get him home and carbo load him for the next day and in bed.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Zymurgist said:


> We'd love to go, and I'd even forgo hunting, but DS soccer team has playoffs that weekend and we simply can not miss that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come visit after the playoffs .... We'll make room around the campfire!
[/quote]

Wish we could, it will be all day Sat and Sun, and maybe even Friday evening with the number of teams in his division. After the games each day we'll need to get him home and carbo load him for the next day and in bed.
[/quote]
Sorry Carl,

Things to look forward too for us I guess. Elise will move up to all that fun next year! For now she finishes up the week before!! Hope you see lots of winnin' in those games!


----------



## fredr (Jun 26, 2006)

We are in site 512. We are excited to see everyone again!!!


----------



## Susan (Aug 19, 2007)

Looks like we will be right next to you in 511. Wow, Chris at Old Mill Stream said we would be all spread out. Any idea how many are attending this Hootenanny ? Overalls are optional right ?

Susan and Smiley


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

happycamper said:


> We'd love to go, and I'd even forgo hunting, but DS soccer team has playoffs that weekend and we simply can not miss that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come visit after the playoffs .... We'll make room around the campfire!
[/quote]

Wish we could, it will be all day Sat and Sun, and maybe even Friday evening with the number of teams in his division. After the games each day we'll need to get him home and carbo load him for the next day and in bed.
[/quote]
Sorry Carl,

Things to look forward too for us I guess. Elise will move up to all that fun next year! For now she finishes up the week before!! Hope you see lots of winnin' in those games!
[/quote]

Thanks! This season has been great, the boys are playing super soccer, so far 3-0-1 and the tie was against the team they share 1st place with. I think playoffs will be a lot of fun, but I also think I'm gonna have a whooped puppy on my hands come that Sunday.









Be well all
Carl


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

We are now getting closer to the festivities.

Would 2 pm work for lunch for everyone? Dutch Wonderland opens at 4.

Any thoughts?????

Tim


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

2:00 p.m. sounds great to us! We are looking forward to it!
-Hope & Ed


----------



## lilunsure (Apr 26, 2006)

That works for us.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Sounds fine here!


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Sounds good

Will


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Alright,

Can everyone sound off with a head count?

I am going to call Good N Plenty and get reservations. We may even be able to get a group rate.

Thanks,

Tim

Highlander 96- 2 adults, 2 kids (3&7)


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

2pm works for us. I guess we will have 3 unless Nathan brings a friend.

Darlene


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

We will have 3. Thanks again. Please let us know if we can do anything to help.

Ed & Hope


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Three for us....


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

2 adults
1 four year old

Will


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

2 adults
2 kids 4 and 7


----------



## fredr (Jun 26, 2006)

2pm is fine for us.

3 Adults
3 four year olds


----------



## lilunsure (Apr 26, 2006)

Three for us.


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

Two, subject to our ever-changing schedule. I am hoping the younger son can join us.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Highlander96 said:


> Alright,
> 
> Can everyone sound off with a head count?
> 
> ...


Sorry Tim for posting late on this
looks like it will be Me and Cordell

Don


----------



## Susan (Aug 19, 2007)

Hmmmmm wonder why my message didn't post.

There will be 4 of us. 2PM sounds great. So, who's campsite is breakfast at?









Susan and Smiley


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Not mine! Last time I got accused of holding everyone up from leaving.








Darlene


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I have to be home early Sunday morning to shoot league.....................


----------



## Susan (Aug 19, 2007)

prevish gang said:


> Not mine! Last time I got accused of holding everyone up from leaving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leaving ?? So that was on Sunday morning?

Susan


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Susan said:


> Not mine! Last time I got accused of holding everyone up from leaving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leaving ?? So that was on Sunday morning?

Susan
[/quote]

Yeah, but I heard that Highlander was doing breakfast on Sat am along with Fire44. They mentioned something about scrapple.

Darlene


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nothing like scrapple D








I still have a few pounds left
And will be getting about 20 more pounds in a few weeks









Don


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

11/16 - 11/18 Old Mill Stream @ Dutch Wonderland

Highlander96 (4) 
happycamper (4) - Site 233?
CamperMan (2)
WillTy3 (3) - Site 220
wdwtiger (?) - Site 520
HootBob (2) - Site 234
Fire44 (3) - Site "under monorail in the parking lot"















fredr (6) - Site 512
Susan (4) - Site 511
outbacknjack (3) 
lilunsure (3)
previshgang (3)
BritsOnTour (?)

Does this include everyone? Any updates?


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

happycamper said:


> 11/16 - 11/18 Old Mill Stream @ Dutch Wonderland
> 
> Highlander96 (4)
> happycamper (4) - Site 233?
> ...


Thanks for putting the list together. I was in the hospital last week and didn't have time.
I will call good and plenty tomorrow morning and see if we can get a room. Thanks again Steph and or Jim.

Tim


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Tim called me a little while ago and asked me to post this for him....

Good and Plenty dinner is $19.00 of adults and $10.50 for kids. We have a room all to ourselves with our own wait staff....but we need to pay it as one bill SOOOOOOO

Tim and Michelle are going to buy dinner for all of us!!!!!!

Just Kidding!!!!

He would like to let everyone know that we will all need to have cash to pay the bill.....

If someone has a problem please let us know!

Gary


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

happycamper said:


> 11/16 - 11/18 Old Mill Stream @ Dutch Wonderland
> 
> Highlander96 (4)
> happycamper (4) - Site 233?
> ...


Count us out of the meal certainly, we are hoping to come to the park that day but will not be camping. We are waiting for final times for playoffs on Saturday and hoping for morning so we'll be able to get over to DW by around 4ish......we'll see.

So, we might see you in the park at some point that day - hope so!

Ali


----------



## Susan (Aug 19, 2007)

There will be warm drinks ( or bring your own







) , a warm fire and marshmallow at Site 511 Friday night. Bring a chair , a good camping spot or story to share and stick for your marshmallows.

Susan and Smiley ( AKA Rick )
Katie and Laurie


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Latest weather via "The Weather Channel"

http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/USPA...pnav_undeclared

Bring hour long johns and gloves folks and don't forget to come with full propane tanks.
Packing a space heater might be a good plan too.

Darlene


----------



## Susan (Aug 19, 2007)

[quote name='prevish gang' date='Nov 10 2007, 10:04 PM' post='258387']
Latest weather via "The Weather Channel"

http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/USPA...pnav_undeclared

We just got the Outback this summer and had not used the heater yet so hubby and I tried it out last weekend in the yard to test the heater.







Locked the kids in the house and decided to spend the night alone. What a nice break and Boy it gets nice and toasty. Oh, we should have bought it sooner ! How fast is the propane used by the heater ?

Hope they have plenty of fire wood.

Susan


----------



## Susan (Aug 19, 2007)

I need to add 3 to the head count for the dinner Saturday, we have friends following us up and this will be their first time out. Be gentle with them.









Susan and Smiley ( AKA Rick )


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Does anyone have a problem with $19.00 all inclusive (tax,tags, title, tip) for adults and $10.50 for rugrats? If you do speak up now, or forever hold your peace. I need to slap $100 down tomorrow morning to hold the reservation for 2:00 pm.

Please sound off if you have a problem. If you have an issue and don't want to post either PM me or call me at 443-388-0130. It is going to cost over $1000 for this gathering and I don't want to be left holding the bag......

Thanks,

Tim

P.S. I'll have plenty of my own firewood. Between my place and Darlene next door, it will be a Hootenanny!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Tim,
You can count on us.

Darlene


----------



## lilunsure (Apr 26, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> Does anyone have a problem with $19.00 all inclusive (tax,tags, title, tip) for adults and $10.50 for rugrats? If you do speak up now, or forever hold your peace. I need to slap $100 down tomorrow morning to hold the reservation for 2:00 pm.
> 
> Please sound off if you have a problem. If you have an issue and don't want to post either PM me or call me at 443-388-0130. It is going to cost over $1000 for this gathering and I don't want to be left holding the bag......
> 
> ...


Hey Tim -

We are in and will have the cash in hand. Let us know if we can do anything to help.

We will also be bringing wood.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I have a banquet room reserved for 2:00 pm on Saturday 11/17/2007.

See you all on Friday.

Tim

P.S. I am working on getting some Oysters.


----------



## fredr (Jun 26, 2006)

Cash is good with us and the price too. Since we are in site 512 next to Susan just make sure it will be a big roaring fire. My husband will need plenty of light to park the camper at night. Or maybe someone should have signs ready to score him on his parking abilities.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Tim,

Maybe we should have a meeting time either on Friday night or Sat morning so that everyone can bring you their money for the luncheon. That way you can have it all up front and we will know for sure how many people are really going to dinner. That way you won't get stuck paying for no shows. What do you think?

Darlene


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

prevish gang said:


> Tim,
> 
> Maybe we should have a meeting time either on Friday night or Sat morning so that everyone can bring you their money for the luncheon. That way you can have it all up front and we will know for sure how many people are really going to dinner. That way you won't get stuck paying for no shows. What do you think?
> 
> Darlene


Nancy told me that our host will take a head count at the door and get us seated. Maybe we can have a meeting of the minds right before we leave, then we can convoy!!!!

Tim


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> Tim,
> 
> Maybe we should have a meeting time either on Friday night or Sat morning so that everyone can bring you their money for the luncheon. That way you can have it all up front and we will know for sure how many people are really going to dinner. That way you won't get stuck paying for no shows. What do you think?
> 
> Darlene


Nancy told me that our host will take a head count at the door and get us seated. Maybe we can have a meeting of the minds right before we leave, then we can convoy!!!!

Tim
[/quote]

Ok, you pick the place and time. It will probably take us at least 15 min to get there because it is so busy through that area, so maybe meet at 1:30 at where? The playground, pavillion, or the office? I am not that familiar with the campground, so you decide where and I will be there.

Darlene


----------



## Susan (Aug 19, 2007)

Tim,

The friends I mentioned that are coming with us will NOT be attending the dinner Saturday like I had thought. Their daughter is in college near there and they are going to spend dinner with her. Take 3 off your list.

Susan


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hope you all are having a wonderful time! 
Be Safe.

Tami


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Hope you all are having a wonderful time!
> Be Safe.
> 
> Tami


Thanks Tami!

We had a great time even though the cool weather was upon us.
At least the rain held off until most of us were buttoned up and out of there on Sunday.
Hope everyone had an "uneventful" trip home!

Jim


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks Tami!

We did have a great time. It was chilly but the campfires (and other stuff) took care of that. The campground was very nice but it will test you backing skills!!! We had a nice ride home. The camper is sitting out back with the pink stuff in it now all that is left to do is clean up the inside, give it a good bath, and a good wax job.......anyone want to come to Delaware and help!!! I'll buy the beer!!!!

Also thanks Tim and Michelle for setting up the rally and the lunch on Saturday. I can't wait till the 3rd Hootenanny!!!!

Gary


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Thanks X 3 to Tim and Michelle for setting up the rally









It was nice seeing everyone again, sitting around the long tables at Good-N-Plenty and sharing quite the large feast.

Ed, Hope and Diana


----------



## fredr (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks Tim and Michelle for a great rally! Good N Plenty lived up to its name. The triplets had a GREAT time at Dutch Wonderland and closed down the park. Got home just as the snow started to fall and ended up with about 4 inches on the ground.

Pam


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

These rallies are what make the Outbackers such a great group (plus this website, of course). I really enjoyed getting the trailer out for a weekend of cold-weather camping. The get-together at Good-N-Plenty ... those evenings huddled around the campfire ... hearing that propane heater kick on all night -- now that's what memories are made of! Thanks to Tim & Michelle and to all the Outbackers for another great weekend.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I love that Rving.com commercial that says,

"Hitting the road with everything that you love. . . "

I have something to add to that.

"Hitting the road with everything you love and going to be with most of the ones you love. That's the good life!"

Darlene


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

prevish gang said:


> I love that Rving.com commercial that says,
> 
> "Hitting the road with everything that you love. . . "
> 
> ...


Don't thank me.

Thank everyone who showed up in the cold and made it a good time. It is the people who show up time and time again, even if it is getting cold or they drive hours to get there for the weekend.

I am glad that everyone had a good time.

I think we'll do it again next year. Maybe somewhere south this time!!!

Happy Holidays!

Tim


----------

